# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعاء  مكروب

## ابو همام

*عن  الحسن بن على  رضى الله  عنه  قال :
"كان  رجل  من اصحاب  النبى  صلى  الله  عليه   وسلم  من اﻻنصار يكنى ابا معلق  وكان  تاجرا يتجر بمال  له  ولغيره يضرب به فى اﻻفاق   وكان ناسكا  وورعا  
فخرج  مره   فلقيه  لص  مقنع  فى السﻻح   فقال له :
ضع ما معك  فانى قاتلك  
قال : فما تريد  دمى ؟ فشانك بالمال 
قال : اما المال  فلى  ولست  اريد اﻻ دمك 
قال :اما  اذا  ابيت  فذرنى  اصلى  اربع  ركعات  
قال له :  صلى ما بدا   لك 
فتوضأ  وصلى  اربع  ركعات  فكان    من  دعائه فى اخر سجوده  ان  قال  ياودود  ياودود  ياودود   يا  ذا  العرش المجيد  يافعالا  لما   تريد  اسألك   بعزك  الذى  ﻻيرام  وبملكك الذى  يضام وبنورك   الذى مﻷ  اركان  عرشك  ان  تكفينى  شر هذا  اللص  
يامغيث  اغثنى يامغيث اغثنى  يامغيث اغثنى 
فاذا بفارس  اقبل  بيده  حربة  قد  وضعها  بين اذنى  فرسه   فلما  بصر  به  اللص   اقبل  نحوه     فطعنه فقتله                ثم  اقبل  اليه   وقال  له   قم 
فقال  :  بابى  انت  وامى  فقد  اغاثنى  الله بك  اليوم  
فقال :  انا ملك   من  اهل  السماء  الرابعه  دعوت  بدعائك  اﻻول  فسمعت ﻻبواب السماء  قعقعه  ثم  دعوت بدعائك  الثانى فسمعت ﻻهل  السماء  ضجه  ثم  دعوت  بدعائك  الثالث   فقيل لى  دعاء مكروب   فسألت  ان  يولينى قتله  
قال  الحسن   بن  على رضى الله عنه   :فكن  توضأ  وصلى اربع ركعات   ودعاء بهذا  الدعاء   استجيب  له  مكروبا  كان  او غير  مكروب  "
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير الحبيب ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جزيت خيرا ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي  ابوهمام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير الحبيب ابو همام



تسلم  ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

جزيت خيرا ابو همام



بارك الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  ابوهمام



بارك الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جزيت خيرا ابا همام...وبارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

جزيت خيرا ابا همام...وبارك الله فيك



يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها تذكرة لنا جميعا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف
					

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها تذكرة لنا جميعا



اللهم امييييين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




ياودود  ياودود   ياودود   يا  ذا  العرش المجيد  يافعالا  لما   تريد  اسألك   بعزك  الذى   ﻻيرام  وبملكك الذى لا يضام وبنورك   الذى مﻷ  اركان  عرشك  ان  تكفينى  شر  هذا  اللص  
يامغيث  اغثنى يامغيث اغثنى  يامغيث اغثنى 



هل كلمه (لا) موجوده
ترجو الافاده اخي الحبيب
                        	*

----------

